# The Oil Crash Of 2016 Has The Big Banks Running Scared



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

The Oil Crash Of 2016 Has The Big Banks Running Scared


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Why on earth would they run scared?

"To big to fail, government bailouts, print more money, yadda yadda yadda"


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

This is what happens in a free market economy. When there's too much of anything the price goes down.. 

And while it might suck for investors and banks (who should really know better) does anyone here begrudge the little guy (the guy making minimum wage) from having a bit more of his money back in his pocket?

When it's no longer profitable folks will stop pumping and the price will go back up and stabilize.

To bad we can't get the manufacturing sector to put places like China, India and Bangledesh out of business with their cheap imports.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The price will go down, the price will go up again...

"Sunrise, sunset, sunrise, sunset,
Swiftly fly the years, 
One season following another, 
Laden with happiness, 
And tears."


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

The banks gambled and lost again? No surprise there. I'm not sympathetic to their plight. They got fat off of their government welfare (tax breaks and loopholes) and forgot to plan for the lean times. They should've become preppers!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Banks think to highly of themselves.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Markets change. Banking is changing in a lot of ways. Simple way to look at it. look at phone service. Once AT&T ruled. They had a line to everyone's home. Pay phones on every corner. Seemed like it would last forever. Then over night gone. Who even has a land line phone any more. Heck who even knows what one is.
Banks have a lot more to worry about than just a temporary drop in oil prices. I have not been inside a bank in 10 years, no reason to I can do anything I need over the phone, or even just bypass a bank completely.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now would be a good time to go back to the gold standard


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I noticed at one of the biggest sand mines near our place. All the fancy trucks are gone and now are parked at the truck dealer. Some with the decals removed. 15-20 new trucks maybe a year old all returned. Bet that was a 2 million dollar plus deal down the tubes. Let alone the millions spent on the processing plant, mines and rail roads going to the plant. Now all sitting still.

This is just one of several sand mines in the area. Let alone throughout the nation. Adds up to a lot of money invested and now not needed. With no way of recouping the funds.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I noticed at one of the biggest sand mines near our place. All the fancy trucks are gone and now are parked at the truck dealer. Some with the decals removed. 15-20 new trucks maybe a year old all returned. Bet that was a 2 million dollar plus deal down the tubes. Let alone the millions spent on the processing plant, mines and rail roads going to the plant. Now all sitting still.
> 
> This is just one of several sand mines in the area. Let alone throughout the nation. Adds up to a lot of money invested and now not needed. With no way of recouping the funds.


sounds like a good place to set up a prepper camp got any ideas how to make $$ to buy the place?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I noticed at one of the biggest sand mines near our place. All the fancy trucks are gone and now are parked at the truck dealer. Some with the decals removed. 15-20 new trucks maybe a year old all returned. Bet that was a 2 million dollar plus deal down the tubes. Let alone the millions spent on the processing plant, mines and rail roads going to the plant. Now all sitting still.
> 
> This is just one of several sand mines in the area. Let alone throughout the nation. Adds up to a lot of money invested and now not needed. With no way of recouping the funds.


Amazing isn't it ? I literally sold millions of dollars of hard goods to the oil industry and most of that is sitting still. I just hired a guy to try to buy back surplus at pennies on the dollar. I have had some success with that plan and have found new buyers in South America.

Low oil prices have put a lot of families into hardship. I feel sorry for the working man that was relying on those high paying jobs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> This is what happens in a free market economy. When there's too much of anything the price goes down.. .


Someone needs to tell the hookers this, cause they ain't understanding that supply and demand thing!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

yeah, but they get the John thinking with his little head not his brain


----------

